# Cooking game of the week #3   1-30-19



## cookieee (Jan 30, 2019)

Starting this weeks game a little early.

This weeks # is #35
and/or
Author of your cookbook that FIRST or LAST name starts with S
and/or
Use any bottle of opened sauce in your refrigerator

Happy Cooking!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 30, 2019)

The cookbooks that we can use this week from the bookcases in my office are:

#35 - "The Southwestern Grill" Michael McLaughlin - pub. 2000

First or Last name of cookbook authors starting with S

Steven Raichlen - 21 books
Chris Schlesinger - 5 books
A. Cort Sinnes - "The New Gas Grill Gourmet" pub. 1996


----------



## cookieee (Jan 31, 2019)

From the bookcase in the other room:
It is #35 and using the letter S

"The Frugal Gourmet On Our Immigrant Ancestors-Recipes you should have gotten from your grandmother" by Jeff Smith - pub. 1990

There are already 3 pages marked from last time it was used.  The first page marked sounds like DH picked it out, he loves this kind of food. It is for "German Sauerkraut". The 2nd page is a Moroccan recipe, "Chicken and Olives". The 3rd page marked is for a Persian dish, "Spinach Borani".  I'm afraid to look at the rest of the book, poor DH might be cooking 24 hrs. a day. lol There are 35 different "immigrant" sections in this cookbook.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 31, 2019)

100 viewers, no players, posting that is.

I know from 10 years experience playing this game, that there are those out there that like to play the game, but not post.  I mention this because some  people think I am crazy to continue with this game with so far only one other person playing.  Yes, it would be nice if people shared with us what cookbook they are using, but..... I guess the only thing left for me to do is to get on my knees and beg, but I'm too old for that  So, play along however you want, at least DH and I are having fun and enjoying sharing.

Oh, in case anyone has any good ideas to add to the fun, would love to hear from you.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 1, 2019)

cookieee said:


> The cookbooks that we can use this week from the bookcases in my office are:
> 
> #35 - "The Southwestern Grill" Michael McLaughlin - pub. 2000



This was tonights dinner. DH said it was good

Beef Tacos "al Carbon" with Quick Red Rub


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2019)

Cookieee, you must be aware there is daily cooking going on at the nightly dinner thread. We don't limit our cooking game to cookbooks though and we'd love to have you join us there. Just a suggestion.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Cookieee, you must be aware there is daily cooking going on at the nightly dinner thread. We don't limit our cooking game to cookbooks though and we'd love to have you join us there. Just a suggestion.


Thanks for the invite, love to have you join me here, but that is just a suggestion also.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 3, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Cookieee, you must be aware there is daily cooking going on at the nightly dinner thread. We don't limit our cooking game to cookbooks though and we'd love to have you join us there. Just a suggestion.


Kayelle, I also would like to point out that while the nightly dinner thread is just that a "dinner" thread, my game is for anything you wish to make. A dip, breakfast, dessert, spice blend, side dish, etc. You get the point. I just want myself and others to USE THEIR COOKBOOKS.  Is that so wrong of me?  I know that many of you don't like cooking from cookbooks, but there has to be some people that do. Someday they may find my game.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 3, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Kayelle, I also would like to point out that while the nightly dinner thread is just that a "dinner" thread, my game is for anything you wish to make. A dip, breakfast, dessert, spice blend, side dish, etc. *You get the point. *I just want myself and others to USE THEIR COOKBOOKS.  Is that so wrong of me?  I know that many of you don't like cooking from cookbooks, but there has to be some people that do. Someday they may find my game.




Believe me,* I get the point *cookieee, and I'm done with the subject.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 5, 2019)

Just a reminder, Game #4 will be starting tomorrow. Check it out and see what cookbook you will be using next.


----------

